# New Diabetes 249.XX codes



## rryder1963 (Sep 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me exactly what definition is for "Secondary diabetes mellitus"  is and what the difference would be between that and 250.00 is?  It was my understanding that the new code 249.XX would be for Adult Onset Diabetes--and that is about as clear as mud in my new ICD-9 book.  I need to make sure practice physicians code out the proper dx--as a family practice we have quite a few AODM patients.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 29, 2008)

Does this help?

http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_12102007p30.shtml


----------



## rryder1963 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Yes.. it does*

Now I know I'm going to get the response..."but it's secondary to their obesity!"


----------

